# Software > Linux >  Browser για σελίδες του AWMN

## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλα!
μετά απο αναβαθμίσεις του Firefox στο Archlinux στο desktop pc μου κολλάει πολυ ασχημα και δεν μπορω να δω σελίδες γενικα, δουλευω με chrome αλλα και opera που εχω δοκιμασει δεν μου ανοιγουν καθολου επεκτασεις .awmn με βγαζουν σε μηχανη αναζητησης!!!
ξερει κανεις πως γινεται να το αλλαξω αυτο?
στα εικονικα win 7 ή 10 (μεσω virtualbox) o chrome δεν εχει προβλημα!

----------


## nvak

Δοκίμασε με ένα / στο τέλος. π.χ. www.awmn/

----------


## Nikiforos

> Δοκίμασε με ένα / στο τέλος. π.χ. www.awmn/


ενταξει τι να πω! εισαι και ο πρωτος! ποτέ δεν θα το σκεφτομουνα!
1000 ευχαριστω!

----------

